# Automatic Gentoo Installation Via Network

## cyberheb

I am trying to setup autoinstallation gentoo via network, the script for automatic installation is available, but I don't know how to kick the script to run automatically once the server booted. 

The closest discussion found in this forum is here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-279425-highlight-pxe+autoinstall.html, however, the referenced link already removed. There are some article as well by googling but most of them is about how to boot via PXE, using kernel taken from rescuecd or gentoo livecd, and it is only for booting the kernel, what I am looking for is something like kickstart / jumpstart / autoyast installation.

Any clue how to do it in gentoo?

----------

## krinn

Your answer should be here: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Installation_alternatives#Creating_the_system_on_the_server

 *Quote:*   

> Now to prevent the client from running a filesystem check: 
> 
> echo "touch /fastboot" >> /etc/conf.d/local.start

 

You can read it as "Now ask client to run the install"

echo "bash my_auto_install_script" >> etc/conf.d/local.start

Is it what you were looking for?

----------

